# تقرير ادارة السلامة الشهري



## يا الغالي (19 مارس 2012)

ماهي البيانات واحصائيات المطلوبة في تقرير ادارة السلامة الشهري؟

امثال:
No. of Lost Workday Cases
No. of First Aid Cases
Total Recordable Cases


----------



## فهد الضاري (20 مارس 2012)

متابع لرد احد الاعضاء الافاضل على سؤالك


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (8 أبريل 2012)

اخى الكريم ان تقرير السلامه الشهرى وعلى حسب علمى يعتمد على دراسه الموقف بالنسبه للمنشئه وعليه تذكر به حاله الاجهزة  والمعدات الموجوده بالموقع واستعدادها من اجل المكافحه مثل الطفايات وطلمبات الدفع وجاهزيتها للعمل عند الحالات الطارئة وايضا عدد الافراد  المشاركين فى موقع العمل وحالتهم الصحيه والجسمانيه  وكل معوقات العمل ان وجدت
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mahamcpm (8 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## dyingsouls (25 مايو 2012)

ممكن طلب من فضلك عايز شكل السفتى ميتنج فورمات


----------



## الماسة الحساسة (26 مايو 2012)

شكرااااا لك على الموضوع القيم والمفيد جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## s_alarabi (4 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر على الموضوع القيم


----------



## الزنزبارى (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## sayed00 (5 فبراير 2014)

اخوانى 

السلام عليكم

بخصوص موضوع تقارير السلامة

تابعو معى هنا و سوف تجدون كل ما تريدون ان يخرج من تحت يدك تقير محترف و متوافق مع المعايير العالمية

مستوى التقرير يعتمد على مستوى ادارة الشركة لديك

بمعنى:

1. بعض الشركات الكبيرة لها استراتيجيات سنوية و بعضها طويلة المدى (خمسة سنوات)
2. البعض الاخر لدية ادارة مهتمة بالسلامة و لكن لا توجد استراتيجيات 
3. و البعض الاخر غير مهتم لكن فقط يريد ان الشغل يمشى بدون مشاكل خارجية (من التشريعات و القوانين او من اصحاب المشاريع و غير ذلك)

في كل الاحوال لابد لك ان تشتغل بطريقة محترفة

النوع الاول يفرض عليك ان يكون لك اهدف سنوية و اخرى طويلة المدى على مدى الخمس سنوات و هذه الاهداف تسمى معايير الاداء و بيكون لك خطة تعمل من خلالها

النوع الثانى: لا يفرض عليك كما في الاول لكن لكى تعمل بطريقة محترفة لابد لك ان تبادر بعمل خطة لنفسك

النوع الثالث: طالما الادارة لديك غير مهتمه عليك ان يكون لديك تقرير شهرى يوضح لهم ما يتم اول بأول

ما هى معايير الاداء العالمية لقياس مستوى اداء السلامة لديك؟

شوفو لكى تشتغل صح لتمنع الحوادث عليك ان تقيس حاجتين:

الاولى: ماذا عليك ان تفعل لتصل الى منع الحوادث؟ 
البعض يقول لى التدريب
و الاخر يقول لى التفتيش
و الثالث يقول سوف اطبق معايير الاوساس 18001
و الرابع يقول سوف يكون لدى الية تدقيق شديدة
و هلم جر (هناك الكثير)

هذا ما نسميه المعايير الوقائية Proactive KPIs

طيب فين معدلات الحوادث؟

اول لك عالميا هناك المعايير التالية:

معدل تكرار الحوادث التى ينتج عنها فقدان الوقت LTIFR 
معدل خطورة الحوداث التى ينتج عنها فقدان الوقت LTISR
عدد الحوادث التى لم ينتج عنها اصابات Near Miss 
معدل الحوادث 
هناك معدلات اخرى

اليكم تفاصيل عن التعاريف هنا

lost time - definition of a Lost Time Injury / Incident (LTI)?

و هذه المعدلات تسمى Reactive KPIs

لانها تاتى بعد ان تحدث المصيبة (قصدى الحادثه)

سوف نتوالى


----------



## يا الغالي (5 فبراير 2014)

تحياتي لك سيد سلام، 

ننتظر جديدك لكي يكون الموضوع بشكل كامل وواضح لجميع الاعضاء،،


----------



## sayed00 (6 فبراير 2014)

ان شاء الله اخى الغالى ... سوف نتواصل


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (7 فبراير 2014)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## sayed00 (8 فبراير 2014)

صبحكم الله بالخير

نتواصل

كيفية حساب معايير الاداء الوقائية - proactive KPIs

المعدل الاول - عدد ساعات التدريب الخاص بالسلامة 

التدريب احد وسائل تطوير السلامة و بالتالى منع الحوادث و عليك حساب عدد الساعات التدريبية التى تقوم بها و بالتالى وضع اهداف لزيادتها سنويا

كيف يتم حسابها 

انت تقوم بعمل دورة اسبوعيا (مثلا) يعنى 4 دورات شهريا و يحضر كل دورة 20 متدرب لمدة 8 ساعات يوميا

بالتالى علينا ان نحسب ساعات التدريب لكل متدرب 

Training Man-hours= number of trainees X Training Hours X Training Days

Training Man-hours = 20X8X4 = 640 man-hours (for this month)

بهذه الطريقة تم حساب المعدل لعدد ساعات التدريب لكل المتدريب خلال شهر واحد ... تتوالى هذه الحسابات شهريا الى ان نصل في نهاية العام يكون لدينا عدد ساعات التدريب 

اخذا في الاعتبار عدد المدربين خلال العام كامل ... منها يمكنك حساب ساعات التدريب لكل متدرب و تستطيع ان يكون لديك معلومات كافية لتزيد المعدل و الياته

نتواصل


----------



## sunrise86 (9 أبريل 2014)

منور يا أستاذ....


----------



## أمير رجب (4 يونيو 2014)

تحياتى لكم على الأعمال الجيده


----------



## محمد نوار محمد (23 يونيو 2014)

الله ينور يا اخ خالد


----------



## معالج ادمان (25 يونيو 2014)

بارررك الله فبك


----------



## عامرو (7 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا واكثر من رائع


----------



## عمر طلعت (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرااا*


----------



## ذياب العوسق (23 مارس 2015)

احسن الله اليكم


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 أبريل 2015)

​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 مارس 2016)

بارك الله بكم أخ سيد وأخت رمزة
واعذروني على التقصير فأنا في حلب حيث لا كهرباء ولا انترنت


----------



## sayed00 (27 مايو 2016)

معذور اخي غسان .... كان الله في عونكم

ان شاء الله سوف نتابع


----------



## clever man (7 أغسطس 2017)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## قصي حمودي (31 أغسطس 2017)

شكرا على المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## مراد محسوب (30 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم 
محتاج اعمل تقرير احصائى عن السلامة والصحة المهنية ومحتاج مساعدة . ارجو التكرم بافادتى .


----------

